# APP FOR RESIZING PHOTOS



## fubar57 (Jul 18, 2019)

A lot of people are now using their phones to post photos to the forum (and others I belong to). There's absolutely nothing wrong with this, however, a lot of times the photo is overwhelming in size to say the least..._God help me for what I am about to do........_
_




_​The above photo came directly from my phone and takes a few hours to scroll to the bottom. I found this iPhone app a few days ago and as it says, its very easy to use.




​To use it, click on "C" to select your photo. To resize the photo click on "A". This produces a drop box that shows the different sizes available or you can click on "2" to make your own size. I added 750 as it shows enough detail I use the size for all my photos here from my regular camera. The "1" button also allows you to set up different sizes and adjust the DPI. When done, click "B" to download to your Camera Roll.




​Clicking on "I" allows you to see the difference in size.




​Below are different sized photos, the number in the top right.



















​I hope this helps

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Useful Useful:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 18, 2019)

Well done Geo.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 18, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 18, 2019)

Very useful, though I always bluetooth my pics to my laptop and use Photoshop to adjust lighting, crop, and resize


----------



## Michael Hope (Jul 18, 2019)

Thank You for this app information. I only need to find one for my Android Phone, any suggestions?


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 18, 2019)

Good stuff. I still photoshop all my phone pics though cam resize at that point.


----------

